# "Breaking" News



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Sheesh! What did you do? Take up stunt motorcycle jumping or something? Very sorry to hear about all the bad news!! I hope your surgery goes well!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*GiggleFairy I am so sorry to hear you are going through so much at this time  You are in my thoughts and my prayers. (not to self; send Giggles some of my best get well purple glitter immeidately) Get well soon girl this place wont be the same without you here. I will keep an eye out for lap projects and if I come across any good ones I will send out immediately Rest up girl and take your time healing we will e here waiting for you when you get back *


----------



## TheShadows (Dec 25, 2010)

I would love to start a lap project thread, but I won't mention your name and situation without your permission, so please if possible, let me know if we have that permission. 

You know I've already sent messages wishing you a safe surgery and the speediest of full recoveries! I'm keeping you in my prayers and also keeping a candle lit. Can't wait to see you back here soon!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

*waves to everyone*

Surgery went fantastic! I'm so thrilled. I did have to stay a couple of extra days because of heart complications, but I've been a cardiac patient for 24 years - I'm used to that.  I think THEY were entirely too nervous.  I was almost out the door when the anesthesiologist pulled me back in. Seriously! Surgery went so well that I got discharged RIGHT AFTER I WOKE UP FROM SURGERY! Talk about good! WOO-HOO! Oh if we could have only made our escape faster, lol.

As far as the lap project thread - that would be fabulous! I have "kiddos" that can reach objects for me, but whatever they are, I can only manipulate them in my lap. So no sawing 2 x 4's, or cutting PVC pipe, or using a blow torch, etc. Don't need any additional injuries.  And they can't be too messy - I can't bathe or take a full-blown shower yet. Only sponge bath. *sigh*


----------

